# Windows Live Mesh ActiveX



## Sari95

Hi! I was looking through my programmes in control panel and went onto "Uninstal programmes". There I noticed that my computer had many files named "Windows Live Mesh ActiveX... control for remote connection.. control for ... ". In other words many files beginning with the file name "Windows Live Mesh ActiveX. What is this file/software, what does it do and is it necessary? If not, should I uninstall them? What do I risk if I uninstall them? 

Thanks in advance! 

Regards, Sari


----------



## Cromewell

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-live/mesh-devices-sync-upgrade-ui

The short of it is it lets you access your files, remote control your pc, and sync your settings across systems.


----------



## Sari95

Ah, ok, shouldn't delete them then  Thanks, Crome!


----------

